# Wanted: Voodoo Frame Stickers



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey guys,figured I'd post here, the vintage guys seem to be the biggest hoarders of good stuff. I'm looking for a set of Voodoo Wanga frame stickers for a repaint. Voodoo can only come up with silver letters with yellow outline, and that's not quite what I'm looking for. I'd love to find a set of white with black outline or just black.

Anybody out there with a set they want to get rid of? If so, PM me and let me know what they're worth to you. Thanks for looking.

Plum


----------



## Shaun K (Mar 23, 2004)

When I bought my unpainted Nzumbi from an ex-Voodoo employee, he was nice enough to send me copies of the original line art for the VooDoo downtube decals. I had a local graphics shop cut me some 2-layer stickers and I think they came out ok. I don't have any pictures handy but I can try to snap some in the garage today. I can also send you the original files...I have them in .ai, .jpg, and .eps formats.

-SK



Plum said:


> Hey guys,figured I'd post here, the vintage guys seem to be the biggest hoarders of good stuff. I'm looking for a set of Voodoo Wanga frame stickers for a repaint. Voodoo can only come up with silver letters with yellow outline, and that's not quite what I'm looking for. I'd love to find a set of white with black outline or just black.
> 
> Anybody out there with a set they want to get rid of? If so, PM me and let me know what they're worth to you. Thanks for looking.
> 
> Plum


----------



## Shaun K (Mar 23, 2004)

Snapped a couple pics tonight:



















Image files will come shortly...


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

*Those look great*

Those stickers are sweet, thanks for the help. We're still going back and forth whether to repaint it or just touch it up after the frame work. I'm only having the dropouts replaced, so the stickers should be intact after the work, and this will likely be my wife's second bike after a little while, so the extra cost of painting might not be in the cards at this time.

I appreciate the graphics though...

Plum


----------



## mosquitos (Feb 14, 2004)

Shaun K said:


> When I bought my unpainted Nzumbi from an ex-Voodoo employee, he was nice enough to send me copies of the original line art for the VooDoo downtube decals. I had a local graphics shop cut me some 2-layer stickers and I think they came out ok. I don't have any pictures handy but I can try to snap some in the garage today. I can also send you the original files...I have them in .ai, .jpg, and .eps formats.
> 
> -SK


hi

i'm also very interested by the original file for my bizango  
nice Nzumbi build


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Plum said:


> Hey guys,figured I'd post here, the vintage guys seem to be the biggest hoarders of good stuff. I'm looking for a set of Voodoo Wanga frame stickers for a repaint. Voodoo can only come up with silver letters with yellow outline, and that's not quite what I'm looking for. I'd love to find a set of white with black outline or just black.
> 
> Anybody out there with a set they want to get rid of? If so, PM me and let me know what they're worth to you. Thanks for looking.
> 
> Plum


Voodoo's back in buisiness. Have you tried contacting them?

Hey, whoops, I missed that part in the initial post. Having a rough moring after a long night.


----------



## Shaun K (Mar 23, 2004)

Boy named SSue said:


> Voodoo's back in buisiness. Have you tried contacting them?
> 
> Hey, whoops, I missed that part in the initial post. Having a rough moring after a long night.


He's lucky they got back to him at all. I tried for several months last year to get some stickers, but they kept blowing me off.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

*decals j peg*

hello, shaun...any chance you still have the voodoo decal jpeg?...i would very much appreciate a copy...


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

get ahold of "John Benson" [email protected] ....


----------



## Shaun K (Mar 23, 2004)

dRjOn said:


> hello, shaun...any chance you still have the voodoo decal jpeg?...i would very much appreciate a copy...


Sure...here they are in .eps, .ai, and .jpg: http://kasperowicz.com/shaun/bikes/nzumbi/stickers/

Good luck,

-Shaun


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*voodoo template*

heres one I downloaded some time ago..


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

gracias!


----------

